
Pixastic: JavaScript Image Processing Library - twampss
http://www.pixastic.com/lib/
======
jacobolus
This is neat, but would be way neater (could handle bigger images, run way
faster, and do more sophisticated processing) if JavaScript had some better
data type for numeric data than an object full of double-precision floats.

~~~
timb
I think Firefox 4 will have typed arrays:

<http://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript_typed_arrays>

[http://cvs.khronos.org/svn/repos/registry/trunk/public/webgl...](http://cvs.khronos.org/svn/repos/registry/trunk/public/webgl/doc/spec/TypedArray-
spec.html)

